# How to remove dryer sheet smell from clothes?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

My sister gave me hand-me-down clothes that I very much needed. She uses dryer sheets and the clothes smell very strongly of the perfume. I have already washed them in regular soap (Arm and Hammer) twice but they still smell very strong. I need the clothes but the perfume gives me a headache.

How can I get the smell out of the clothes? Thank you.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sensitive to scents like that also. Usually washing and drying in a dryer (forced hot air as opposed to just hanging outside) 3 or 4 times will remove it. I assume you are using a scent free laundry soap.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

If you can't hang them outside, which would prolly take out the smell right away. I would find an essential oil with a smell that doesn't bother you, something like lemon maybe. Just put a few drops on a washcloth and toss it in the dryer with the clothes after they have been washed again. Maybe that would help some.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I would try hanging them outside too. For a couple of days if necessary.

I don't use fabric softeners at all. Hubby is sensitive to the smell also. In fact, I have been becoming sensitive to the scents used in detergents. I really liked Gain detergent, but I won't buy it any more, because after wearing clothes washed in it for an hour or so, I can taste the detergent, which means it has gotten into my system.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Vinegar. A cup or two in a load with no soap and hot water.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was going to say vinegar also.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

yup, another vinegar vote here too - and line dry.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Vinegar. A cup or two in a load with no soap and hot water.


Yep. Strip those chemicals out. 

I strip, sun, and usually then jsut wash as normal. There was one batch of Goodwill jeans though that I about gave up on, but on the fifth wash they came out alright.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I will try the vinegar. I just washed them again but they still smell. And since the weather is clearing up, then I can hang them outside too. Thank you.


----------

